# ""

## Oburi

[COLOR=black]   ,     ,     , ,  ,   .       ,   .      ,        ,  ,  ,     .  ,  ,           ,        .  
      ,  .       .     ,       ,    ,    ,      .  
         "".  :  * .*   ,          ,        ,    .  *   .*        ,  ,         .   *     .* ,     ,  .       200 ,    15- .  * .*          ,      , , , ,    ,        .  *  .*     .      ,    . ,    ,   .   * .*       ,     ,    . ,   ,        .            ,   ,      .   *  .* ,    ,        30 ,             .  
   ,                . 
 ,       ,       ** ,    . 
   ,         ,    .         , , ,   ,          ,       .

----------


## zashtrihovana

> [COLOR=black]   ,     ,     , ,  ,   .

    !    .
   ,       ,      .    .  -  .

----------


## Tail

?!  -    :)    :)

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ?!  -    :)    :)

       .  -     .    ...   . .

----------


## Oburi

:(

----------


## Dreem

> ,       ,        ,    .

   !!!         ""   ..., ...  ,    ,    :).     -   :wacko: ,  " "....  :)  

> 

     :),      

> ,       ,     .    .  -  .

  ... ,      :).     ?

----------


## zashtrihovana

> :(

  
  ! :dance2:

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ... ,      :).     ?

  ,    ,   .  ,    ,    ,  .   ...

----------


## Tail

> ,    ,   .  ,    ,    ,  .   ...

    ;)    -  ,      :i-m_so_happy:

----------


## Best_Soblazn

!!!!!!!!    !      -    ))))

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ;)    -  ,      :i-m_so_happy:

  
-!   -   !!! ,      .

----------


## Tail

> -!   -   !!! ,      .

  --!  :wacko:        .         !    :suicide2:

----------


## Tail

:)     :clapping:        (     ""   ) ;)
      ,   ,        ;)

----------


## zashtrihovana

> --!  :wacko:        .         !    :suicide2:

  
       .     ,     ,      ...

----------


## Marisya

...   . 
   ,   ,   **  ...  "" :)

----------


## Ihor

> .     ,     ,      ...

    () ?

----------


## Tail

> .     ,     ,      ...

                ;)  
    .

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ;) 
>     .

      ,  .:)

----------


## Tail

> ,  .:)

   ?    - :on_the_quiet:      ? :to_pick_ones_nose:

----------


## Ihor

> ,  .:)

       ,

----------


## Tail

! ...        ...       ...

----------


## Oburi

> ! :dance2:

  [COLOR=black]         .      ( )          ...

----------


## Tail

> [COLOR=black]         .      ( )          ...

  !      :))?    ;)?   :clapping:

----------


## V00D00People

> !      :))?    ;)?   :clapping:

            ?

----------

> ?

  
      ,         :sarcastic:

----------


## Tail

,        :) 
   ,     ,    .     :(      - :(

----------


## Marisya

,   :take_example:  ...  ,   . 
*[COLOR="Red"]*    .

----------


## Tail

> ,   :take_example:  ...  ,   . 
> *[COLOR="Red"]*    .

             ;)

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ,

    ,     ,    ,     .  ,   -   .

----------


## Ihor

> ,     ,    ,     .  ,   -   .

  ,    ,   -   !       ,    ,                !

----------


## V00D00People

> ,     ,    ,     .  ,   -   .

  !!!             ?

----------

> ,    ,   -   !       ,    ,                !

     100%

----------


## Tail

""  "" -    .       ,     .     -          .  
 Z      :) ,    ;)

----------


## Mokka

,   . ,             .
         ,     ,   ,     (,      )!!!!!   ,        !

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ,    ,   -   !       ,    ,                !

  
  ?  !
  :"      "...

----------


## Tail

:"    ":) 
      ,      " "! ... 
    ( ;))      :)     :yes4: 
  ;)

----------


## Ihor

> ?  !
>   :"      "...

  ,   
 ,

----------


## V00D00People

> ,      " "! ... 
>     ( ;))      :)     :yes4: 
>   ;)

        " " -        ?

----------


## Ihor

> " " -        ?

        ,    -  !  ,    :)

----------


## Tail

> " " -        ?

        ""   -    .     ,  ...
       ...    , : "    "?      ,     .

----------


## Tail

> :"      "...

          ,     :))
  :meeting:     .

----------


## V00D00People

> *zashtrihovana * 
>   :"      "...

       ...

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ...

   ?
,             , -            .
 ,   ...
    .

----------


## V00D00People

> ?
> ,             , -            .
>  ,   ...
>     .

  ,  .    4  ,        .          :)

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ,  .    4  ,        .          :)

           .      ,    .  ,     , ,-    .      ?  ,     .

----------


## __

... () _

----------


## laithemmer

> ... () _

      ,     ?

----------


## Tail

> ,     ?

   ,  -

----------


## laithemmer

> ,  -

    -  -  !!!!))))))))))))   !

----------


## Tail

> -  -  !!!!))))))))))))   !

----------

